
Lego to cut 1,400 staff as decade-long sales boom ends - mcone
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-lego-results/lego-to-cut-1400-staff-as-decade-long-sales-boom-ends-idUSKCN1BG0WK
======
aleem
I recently got the Jimu MeeBot Kit [1] for my kids which sells via apple.com
and costs $130. Two weeks later the Lego Boost launched on Aug 1, priced at
$160 [2].

The difference between the two kits is night and day. Lego is leap years ahead
in build quality, the app experience, programability and flexibility. It can
fire a dart, has vision+color sensor, has a touch sensor and a servo motor. It
support 5 different models including a guitar, robot, cat and so forth.

The Jimu MeeBot by contrast comes with 6 servos but no sensors and the build
quality is fairly poor compared to the lego. There is little else to build
with it.

However, Lego has done a poor job marketing the Boost. No one really knew
about the Lego Boost launch, there was no one at the stores on launch day to
get one -- it was a complete non-event. The product page for the Boost is a
cookie cutter page. This is their biggest category launch in a long time --
electronic, programmable kit for kids with a new app to go with it -- and they
failed have a dedicated product page with all the cool stuff it can do.

With all the rage around STEM learning and iOS apps, it's a shame to see the
work force suffer for lack of marketing and awareness.

I have been through a couple of stem toys including the OSMO which I really
love. Lego could give all of these segments a pretty good run but they just
aren't getting their message out there.

[1] [https://jimurobots.com/product/meebot-
kit/](https://jimurobots.com/product/meebot-kit/) [2]
[https://shop.lego.com/en-US/BOOST-Creative-
Toolbox-17101](https://shop.lego.com/en-US/BOOST-Creative-Toolbox-17101)

